# Looking for pix of these 3 ships, Gray, Agentina & Margaret cord



## missmoni74 (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking for pictures of these ships : 

-02HP Gray, my dad was on board this ship in 1955. 
-Argentina (DFDS) my dad was on board this ship in 1961 
-Margaret cord my dad was on board this ship in 1972.

I'm trying to help my dad collect pictures of all the ships he've been sailing with.

Any info is appreciated.

Thanks Monica


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

missmoni74 said:


> Looking for pictures of these ships :
> 
> -02HP Gray, my dad was on board this ship in 1955.
> -Argentina (DFDS) my dad was on board this ship in 1961
> ...


Just google ''old ship photo galleries'' you will most likely find what you want there. 'cueball44'


----------



## missmoni74 (Apr 14, 2011)

cueball44 said:


> Just google ''old ship photo galleries'' you will most likely find what you want there. 'cueball44'


I've tried, no luck there!!! Thank you though


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello missmoni74

The ARGENTINA you are looking for was sold in 1964 and renamed TRITON TRAMPER. There is a photo of her in oliana's gallery here on SN.
link here;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/93410/title/triton-tramper/cat/510

I am looking for the other two....
Best Wishes scorcher


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Here is the MARGARET CORD. photo from Merchant Ships world built.
Vol XV11. Built in Osaka for Concord Line A/S. Denmark.9858 tgross 
7 x cyclinder Mitsui-B&W diesel. Sold to Chinese and renamed FU PING in 1977.
No luck with the third one though.
Hope this helps?


----------



## missmoni74 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you so much, now I just have one to go. You've been very helpfull


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Glad to help from across the Pond .(Thumb) Someone may find the third.


----------

